# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  iPhone 13, smartphone, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

apple.com/iphone-13

iPhone 13 on Wikipedia

iPhone 13 Pro on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple Event — September 14

Sep 14, 2021




> Watch the special Apple Event. 
> September 14, 2021, at 10:00 a.m. PDT. 
> Set a reminder and we’ll send you an update before the show.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing iPhone 13 Pro

Sep 14, 2021




> The biggest upgrade to the Pro camera system with advanced low-light performance, macro photography, Cinematic mode, and more. Super Retina XDR display with ProMotion. A15 Bionic, the world’s fastest smartphone chip. Exceptional durability of Ceramic Shield. A huge leap in battery life. This is iPhone 13 Pro.

----------


## Airicist

Article "iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max announced with high refresh rate 120Hz displays"
A good excuse to go Pro?

by Jon Porter
September 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "The iPhone 13 Pro and Pro Max feature 120Hz display, better cameras"

by Romain Dillet
September 14, 2021

----------

